# Beware! Paypal / Ebay spoof emails



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I just thought I would warn all you guys to a scam that is going on at the minute. Since I last was online this afternoon and now, a email has come to me from Paypal which looks exactly like a Paypal receipt and it for Ebay and its for Ebay charges and mine was for almost £98 and it was saying that the payment had been taken from my Payapl account and at the bottom it says that if I dont recognise the payment to click the link ( PLEASE DO NOT CLICK THE LINK ). I have phones Paypal and they have pointed out that this is a new scam and to help to see if its legit, all Paypal emails will have your name on the email eg Dear Joe Smith, and also Paypal do not have links in there emails but ask you to log on to your account instead and also the Email has come from "[email protected]" this isnt a Paypal address.
I am quite sure you guys will not fall for the dirty stinking conning scammers but please beware.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes lots of them about nearly got caught out contacted them and they said to me they never send that type of email, they toke details to investigate and the address was spelled wrong on email only slight difference


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I ahve sent the email to the fraud team at Ebay and Paypal, and Paypal have just responded saying that it was a phishing Email so again guys, BE CAREFULL !


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I get one most days, same for banks too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't get many paypal emails but bank ones are rife at the minute.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I get bank spoofs alot to but I dont do Internet Banking so I know they are crap but this Paypal one looks identical and its the email address that would also make you think it real that would make some slip into it .


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Don't get many paypal emails but bank ones are rife at the minute.


When I say Paypal email I mean a Paypal receipt email that you get when you pay for something with Paypal


----------

